# ***OFFICIAL*** UFC on FOX 6 Prelims Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Preliminary card - FX (Facebook for international viewers)*
T.J. Grant vs. Matt Wiman
Clay Guida vs. Hatsu Hioki
Ryan Bader vs. Vladimir Matyushenko
David Mitchell vs. Simeon Thoresen
Shawn Jordan vs. Mike Russow
Pascal Krauss vs. Mike Stumpf

*Preliminary card - Facebook or UFC.tv*
Rafael Natal vs. Sean Spencer​


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh what I wouldn't give to see Hioki choke Guida out, he needs to be more aggressive after he got robbed against Lamas so hopefully he can get a sub on Guida or maybe even out-strike him. I love that Wiman/Grant fight and Bader needs to get me a KO so I can get some of them FFL points.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

This is a really good prelim card. Wiman/Grant should be a very competitive fight. Guida will be dropping down to 145 against a hard test for his first fight in Hioki. Bader will be looking to get back on track against a game veteran in Matyushenko. Needless to say, I'm looking forward to this card as a whole honestly.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry to do this every week but anyone got the GMT kickoff time?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

About 20 mins mate


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Prelims on Facebook...


*NOW!!!!!*


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Decent prelims on paper.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well that's that I guess. Anyone else's stream stop?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yep. Randomly cut to Anik and Cruz stood about looking awkward in the studio.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Well that's that I guess. Anyone else's stream stop?


It went to Cruz looking puzzled and then to the sort of pause screen now


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha that was weird..


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Good job beating an inexperienced welterweight, Rafael Natal, you own.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

> I have great body and beautiful wife.


 Ahahaha.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

This is going to get sloppy.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

was a good showing for a guy on 3 days notice.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol at Russow being "the pride" of chicago.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Russow is a freaking beast. Love that guy.

Edit: Goddammit


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

1st round: Jordan was just a punching bag. 2 round: good fight.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

So fat. So so so fat. Nice finish.


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

I think this will be an interesting fight. Seems to me that Matyushenko wins.
Edit: I cound't havent been more wrong...


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Found somebody to make Bader look like a freaking worldbeater.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Bader #1 P4P!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Poor Vladdy  He got Tito vs Badered


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BALL SO HARD....

brehs tryna find me. Team #SWERVE up in this place baby, you da man Bader.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Matyushenko is goddamn shot. He needs to retire.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Bumfight


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Chael...... wow. 
just wow.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joe kind of reminds me of Don Rickles tonight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

the dead junkie comment from rogan followed by don't bring up old business....awesome


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Goldberg just said any punch that lands is effective. Going to be a good show!


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

As a Bader fan I am happy he won but against a geriatric like that? Come on Ryan try someone decent next time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bisping Jr with the ho hum decision win against a tomato can.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

chicago retards actually cheering for can guida over hioki jeez


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

can't stand Guida.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

10-9 Hioki.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Great set of prelims so far imo.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SHOULD of been 10-9 first round to Hioki but MMA judges I won't be surprised they botard out and give it to Guida.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

20-18 Hioki


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Guy Incognito said:


> 20-18 Hioki


lol you're pretty optimistic that the refs will get round 2 right.

hioki won, but they'll give round 2 to guida


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

moron chicago crowd I hope there all burned alive


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

29-28 Hioki.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Guida steals this 29-28


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I missed the last 2 rounds, who should win here?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i give it to hioki but it wont go there because of the flawed judging


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

guida is prelim free card material


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Guida is off his ******* rocker lol. Probs give it to him 29-28. Just.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Clay Guida is an embarrassment to this sport.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

**** did Guida even land more than 2 strikes that entire fight? If he wins that will be some serious bullshit. 

OMG they gave it to him. Quite sad.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> moron chicago crowd I hope there all burned alive


Yeah, because rooting for the hometown guy is a new thing...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

What a ***.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Kill It
Kill It With Fire


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

TheAuger said:


> Yeah, because rooting for the hometown guy is a new thing...


When it's in Brazil it's their beautiful and vibrant culture.

When it's in America it's a bunch of dumb hicks. 

lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TheAuger said:


> Yeah, because rooting for the hometown guy is a new thing...


your right it's not like he's boring a shit and a deeply flawed fighter and just cam off the worst fight in UFC history, god help you.


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Clay Guida is an embarrassment to this sport.


This! Really can't stand the guy.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Guida honestly is shite. Luckily he's not good enough at LNP to ever make it big.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

BS. Anyway, Clay and Pray rocking the house.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

What a bullshit call


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

As poor as Guida's offense has been lately. I think a lot of props should be given to his Sub Defense. Against Pettis and tonight he got in some very tricky position with legit bjj guys and exploded at the right moments. He is a great defensive fighter.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Rogan sure hates Guida. Guida won for sure even if you think he should have lost for being a bit boring.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

I like Guida just because he makes people cry so much.


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

this is beyond me ! Clay did nothing! all he wanted is to get side control and he didn't get it, Hioki did more damage


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

What really bothers me the most is how the UFC is always talking about Guida being exciting and energetic. He simply has the most boring and disgusting style I have seen in MMA...


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> When it's in Brazil it's their beautiful and vibrant culture.
> 
> When it's in America it's a bunch of dumb hicks.
> 
> lol


since when did people see america as dumb hicks? Thought the term hick was reserved for us gun lovin, Bible preachin, sweet tea sippin, southerners... Which CHICAGO definitely wouldnt be classified as.


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

I dont know if the judges are that bad or the rules about the point are the ones that sucks, but something must be done in this subject.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> your right it's not like he's boring a shit and a deeply flawed fighter and just cam off the worst fight in UFC history, god help you.


That's besides the point. Home town guys get the support in their home town. 

Take any UFC event in the UK, the local cans on those cards get the full support of the crowd their.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

I hate Guida now. Epitome of exploiting the point system.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


>


That should be his reaction when he realizes he's actually going to get paid for that terrible performance.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

So...who won the Guida vs Aoki fight?
Fell asleep during the 2nd...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

anderton46 said:


> As poor as Guida's offense has been lately. I think a lot of props should be given to his Sub Defense. Against Pettis and tonight he got in some very tricky position with legit bjj guys and exploded at the right moments. He is a great defensive fighter.


Technically he's shit.

He just powered out of a lot of those subs.

If Hioki was stronger or a bit better it would've been a wrap.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Guida was in control for over 2/3s of the fight. 

If you can't stuff take-downs and you can't get back up when taking down that's your problem. 

Easy win for Guida.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Parky-RFC said:


> Guida was in control for over 2/3s of the fight.
> 
> If you can't stuff take-downs and you can't get back up when taking down that's your problem.
> 
> Easy win for Guida.


I have never seen someone win a street fight by laying on there opponent and doing nothing


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Guida tweets saying he's going to win the belt. Guida crawl back into your hole


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

it's like a video game where one dude who knows a certain glitch just beats people that are significantly better than he is by exploiting faults in the system. terrible. hate you guida.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Matt Hughes should go away.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Parky-RFC said:


> Guida was in control for over 2/3s of the fight.
> 
> If you can't stuff take-downs and you can't get back up when taking down that's your problem.
> 
> Easy win for Guida.



hioki did more on the goddamn bottom.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

TheAuger said:


> That's besides the point. Home town guys get the support in their home town.
> 
> Take any UFC event in the UK, the local cans on those cards get the full support of the crowd their.


Again, what are you guys not getting?

It's only bad when Americans do it. Duh!


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Flyleaf????


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

war handsome matt wiman


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

SlowGraffiti said:


> it's like a video game where one dude who knows a certain glitch just beats people that are significantly better than he is by exploiting faults in the system. terrible. hate you guida.


That's me as Ed Honda in SF II. I ran that machine on a ferry one trip when I was like 8 years old and a dude in his late teens was near tears and started hitting my hands off the controls. 

HUNDRED HAND SLAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Jesy Blue said:


> Flyleaf????


He's religious and they're christian rock


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Whitesnake????


----------



## jaec012 (Aug 4, 2010)

They really need to redo the rules considering Hioki was more active on his feet as well as on his back going for subs and trying to minimize damage that Clay could do, imo that was more impressive than anything Clay did in the fight.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Id say Grant should lose on intro music but then again he is from the city I live in.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TJ Grant in my opinion is similar to a guy in Jim Miller who already beat Matt Wiman.

This is a pick em fight but I think Grant takes it by a hair.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

I worked for 3 years in a maximum security prison and these walkout songs are still the gayest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I have never seen someone win a street fight by laying on there opponent and doing nothing


Me neither but it's not a street fight. I personally thought Guida controlled the fight. He didn't do much damage but he also didn't take much either. Therefore the guy in a controlling dominant position surely deserves the victory.



SlowGraffiti said:


> hioki did more on the goddamn bottom.


I didn't see much damage from either fighter, both had minor cuts on their face. Hioki made a lot of submission attempts but Guida never really looked in danger. He was in the dominant position for the vast majority of the fight. 

Just my take on it.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

At the end of the day, if it was a fighter you personally liked, you wouldn't care they got a decision they shouldn't have.

You guys are basically just whining because you didn't get your way.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So glad to see people are finally joining me in the clay guida is boring as **** camp.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn! That was amazing Grant. And Wiman's blood shot on the camera, heh.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow. Didn't expect that.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Grant looked very impressive. Nice short elbows.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

wow wiman fought like dog shit


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

That Was Sick


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Blood on the camera.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

That sucks I wanted Grant to lose for wearing RAT on his shorts. What a scabby company RAT is.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Nice camera change over call by the director; gave it that personal touch.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Good lawd, Grant went all out Mortal Kombat fatality on his ass.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Lovely stuff from Grant!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That was a pretty eye opening win considering Matt Wiman fought guys like Dennis Siver and Jim Miller and was fairly competitive.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

My dog is pretending to be Clay Guida right now... He's laying on top of his pillow bed for 15 straight minutes. I'm going to video tape it and send it in to TUF:confused05:


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> My dog is pretending to be Clay Guida right now... He's laying on top of his pillow bed for 15 straight minutes. I'm going to video tape it and send it in to TUF:confused05:


Well, he'd beat Hioki... Can he make 145?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey, the bearded guy won.
Go GO bearded guy!!!!


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Awww... Joe has a new favorite word!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

RearNaked said:


> Well, he'd beat Hioki... Can he make 145?


He's only a 85lb lab.. But he's got this lay&pray down...:thumbsup:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> My dog is pretending to be Clay Guida right now... He's laying on top of his pillow bed for 15 straight minutes. I'm going to video tape it and send it in to TUF:confused05:


Sorry man, the piloow won 29-28.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> He's only a 85lb lab.. But he's got this lay&pray down...:thumbsup:


The way things are going they'll have an 85lbs division soon enough and if you don't like it you're not a 'real fan of the sport'.

Just bleeeeeeeed!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Put Guida on the Facebook prelims for his next fight. Man I can't stand him...get off my TV ( Or internet stream... )!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Audio troubles by TKO!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Guida/Hioki was a competitive fight, I think it's clear that Hioki was the more skilled fighter but Guida was stronger. I gave the first to Hioki, third to Guida and you can make a case for either guy to win the 2nd. It really came down to what you valued more the slam or the headkick.

Personally I feel like fighters need to stop counter-striking Guida. If Hioki went on the offense just a little bit, he moved forward for 20 or 30 more seconds in either round 2 or 3 I think he could have stolen the rounds and beaten him 30-27.

I'd set him up to face Mendes next and then if he beats Mendes I would give him either Siver, Jung or the loser of Aldo/Edgar. Basically he needs three big wins after that performance.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Good post John.

I don't really hold it against Guida because he just isn't very skilled as as fighter. He's doing what he needs to do to 'win.'

He's not like Condit vs Diaz or GSP vs everyone where they're endlessly talented fighters who just choose to fight safe because it's easier.

Edit: I'd rep you, but the silly system won't let me


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Guida/Hioki was a competitive fight, I think it's clear that Hioki was the more skilled fighter but Guida was stronger. I gave the first to Hioki, third to Guida and you can make a case for either guy to win the 2nd. It really came down to what you valued more the slam or the headkick.
> 
> Personally I feel like fighters need to stop counter-striking Guida. If Hioki went on the offense just a little bit, he moved forward for 20 or 30 more seconds in either round 2 or 3 I think he could have stolen the rounds and beaten him 30-27.
> 
> I'd set him up to face Mendes next and then if he beats Mendes I would give him either Siver, Jung or the loser of Aldo/Edgar. Basically he needs three big wins after that performance.



I hope he gets Mendes. Guida is gonna get smashed! :thumb02:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hioki better not get cut


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Whose next for Guida? Doesn't matter unless until he fights Frankie Edgar he is winning fights.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Whose next for Guida? Doesn't matter unless until he wrestles Chad Mendes, *he is winning wrestling matches.*


Fixed.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Give him a real wrestler, the division has a few of them, Mendes, Edgar, Siver showed solid wreslting, Lamas, maybe even Grand Daddy Mike Brown could show that whipper snapper a thing or two.

Personally I don't hate Guida but I don't think he'll ever win three fights in a row in the UFC again.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Whose next for Guida? Doesn't matter unless until he fights Frankie Edgar he is winning fights.


No he's not. He just won a fight he shouldn't of won vs. a guy with not much TDD at all. He won a crappy split.

He will lose to most anyone who he can't take down and hold down. I mean he could always steal a bad striking contest, because judges and some fans think his punches actually land....when they hit guys in the arm or he just comes away with air. 

Guida is terrible. Not that I expected much. But I expected a little more coming off the most shameful performance from a UFC fighter in years. 

Guida would lose to Lentz. He will lose to sub guys if he ever did anything on the ground. Instead he hugs against the corner of the cage or throws little elbows. 

He stole a fight on the cards, like vintage Greg Jackson gameplans are meant to do. Maybe he would steal fights all the way to the top....but I doubt it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> No he's not. He just won a fight he shouldn't of won vs. a guy with not much TDD at all. He won a crappy split.
> 
> He will lose to most anyone who he can't take down and hold down. I mean he could always steal a bad striking contest, because judges and some fans think his punches actually land....when they hit guys in the arm or he just comes away with air.
> 
> ...


You can start the age old argument that control is weighed to heavily but it doesn't change the fact that its how the sport is scored and Guida can work it. People are forgetting a guy like Denis Siver was a mediocre LW and he is lighting the world on fire at FW not because he was a small LW but because the entire FW division is a step back, hell Lentz himself dropped two fights to mid level LW's. Guys like Guida and Edgar are gonna expose the lower talent level at FW. Look at Kenny Florian the guy moved down got a title shot and had a somewhat competitive fight with the division kingpin despite the fact that KenFlo looked god awful at FW, he physically looked drained and unhealthy. Guida was a perenial contender at LW because despite the hate he is a very competent fighter who just wasn't good enough to earn a title shot at LW. He is good enough to earn that shot at FW and IMO will likely establish himself as the #2 guy in the division.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> You can start the age old argument that control is weighed to heavily but it doesn't change the fact that its how the sport is scored and Guida can work it. People are forgetting a guy like Denis Siver was a mediocre LW and he is lighting the world on fire at FW not because he was a small LW but because the entire FW division is a step back, hell Lentz himself dropped two fights to mid level LW's. Guys like Guida and Edgar are gonna expose the lower talent level at FW. Look at Kenny Florian the guy moved down got a title shot and had a somewhat competitive fight with the division kingpin despite the fact that KenFlo looked god awful at FW, he physically looked drained and unhealthy. Guida was a perenial contender at LW because despite the hate he is a very competent fighter who just wasn't good enough to earn a title shot at LW. He is good enough to earn that shot at FW and IMO will likely establish himself as the #2 guy in the division.


I understand Guida can win with control.

I'm saying last night wasn't some good example of it or some evidence that he will beat a ton of guys at 145. He won a split decision using his best grinding. Many thought he lost. Wasn't like he went out there and won a 30-27 Fitch Grind. I understand grinding works. But winning a split than many felt he lost isn't some foreshadow to what he will do. 

Siver has looked WAY better at 145. Guida didn't look any better last night than his usual fight at 155 vs. decent opponents. Yes 145 is a easier division. He will beat his share, but he will easily lose vs. the Mendes' of the world. Hioki has crap TDD and Guida struggled to wrestle him many times. Guida's wrestling isn't that of a Mendes or even close. His striking sucks. His BJJ defense is solid. 

Sure he will win some fights. But cruise through until he reaches the top 2 guys? Doubtful. Nothing he did last night says he will. Unless you truly believe Hioki is a legit top 5 FW. A guy with even decent TDD will stuff Guida many times.

I would pick these guys over him with confidence: obviously Aldo and Edgar. Poirier, Mendes, Lamas, Lentz, Siver. I think Stun Gun would have a good chance to pull something off. Yahya would be a handful on the ground. Hell Manny may beat him. Bart P would give Guida a good run. Oliveria would be a handful on the ground. Not sure about Cub. Need to see more of Hacran Dias before I make any judgement there. Koch with his length would be a handful for Guida to take down and keep there. Standing he would murder Guida.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I understand Guida can win with control.
> 
> I'm saying last night wasn't some good example of it or some evidence that he will beat a ton of guys at 145. He won a split decision using his best grinding. Many thought he lost. Wasn't like he went out there and won a 30-27 Fitch Grind. I understand grinding works. But winning a split than many felt he lost isn't some foreshadow to what he will do.
> 
> ...


You kind of contradict yourself here, how can Hioki have crap takedown, then you say that a guy with decent TDD will stuff Guida many times. Hioki stuffed 3/6 last night. 50% is a great percentage to post against a guy like Guida.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The fact that Guida won that decision just frustates me to no end. I'm not sure how many more decisions like that I can take before I turn BobbyCooper. I hate the fact that Hioki has to see that L every time he looks at his record.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Cowgirl said:


> You kind of contradict yourself here, how can Hioki have crap takedown, then you say that a guy with decent TDD will stuff Guida many times. Hioki stuffed 3/6 last night. 50% is a great percentage to post against a guy like Guida.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


Its not really a contradiction.

Hioki who isn't a good wrestler stuffed half of them. Where did I ever say he didn't stuff a great % of them. I say watch him vs. a guy with even decent TDD...Guida will have even more trouble with TDs. 

Hioki stuffed enough of them last night and deserved to win. And his wrestling isn't even good. A guy with decent TDD will stuff him probably more than Guida completes on him. Or won't let Guida get a TD at all. In which he can't lay n pray and win a decision.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Round-by-round striking totals of Hioki-Guida, per @FightMetric: 1) HH 31-16; 2) HH 23-12; 3) HH 20-12. Total: Hioki 74, Guida 40.

Hioki straight robbed.

Guida isn't winning cruising threw anyone at 145 with performances like this. Judges are bound to get 1 right. 

Guida is a disgrace. I used to cheer for the guy. Not anymore, no f'ing way.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Round-by-round striking totals of Hioki-Guida, per @FightMetric: 1) HH 31-16; 2) HH 23-12; 3) HH 20-12. Total: Hioki 74, Guida 40.
> 
> Hioki straight robbed.
> 
> ...


There was no controversy in regards to the stand up, Hioki clearly won but he couldn't keep Guida from taking him down, you've been watching MMA long enough to know takedowns are favored over striking.

I agree with you though(shocker!) that when he fights a guy like Mendes or Edgar that provided he doesn't try to pull his bullshit run in a circle gameplan he did against Maynard he's gonna get worked.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> There was no controversy in regards to the stand up, Hioki clearly won but he couldn't keep Guida from taking him down, you've been watching MMA long enough to know takedowns are favored over striking.
> 
> I agree with you though(shocker!) that when he fights a guy like Mendes or Edgar that provided he doesn't try to pull his bullshit run in a circle gameplan he did against Maynard he's gonna get worked.


I'm not in shock he won. I'm used to it these days. But he did nothing with the TDs and was stuffed just as many times as got completed. Then Hioki threatened with subs and beat him up more off his back than Guida did from top. 

Guida is terrible. One of the least skilled guys in all of MMA. I'm sick of judges confusing energy with effectiveness. Like Sanchez, he just wings terrible strikes that don't land and somehow gets points for it.

I figured after his last fight vs. Maynard he would have been more of a fighter this fight. But no. Dana probably doesn't even like him, but he is a name with a character to portray, so he will get good fights and probably back on the main card.

Hope they give him someone who would just steamroll him. Get him out of there. I think Lentz would beat the hell out of him.


----------

